# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Hiqmet Ndreu 1928- 2008

## CEZARND

U shua edhe një zë i fortë shqiptar antikomunist në Australi 



 RADIOJA 3ZZZ E KOMUNITETIT SHQIPTAR NE AUSTRALI NJOFTON SE VDIQ NE MELBURN TE AUSTRALIS NJE NGA ZERAT E FORT ANTIKOMUNIST DHE NACIONALIST TE  MERGATESE SHQIPTAR.ISH DREJTORI I RADIOSE  SBS PER SEKSIONIN SHQIP PER RRETH 18 VJETE 





BEQIR SINA, Neë York











  Hiqmet Ndreu, u lind në Sllovën e Dibrës - u rritë në Australi, me atdhedashurin  e me patritoizmin shqiptar 







BENSONHURST - BROOKLYN NY :  Hiqmet Ndreu lindi në fshatin Sllovë - Dibër në vitin 1928. I biri i Islam dhe Hyrie Ndreut, ose i pari i pesë fëmijëve të kesaj familje pinjollësh. I biri i denjë e njerës prej familjeve më të mëdha shqiptare, e fisit Ndreu, më zë e i njohur si - Familja e Deres se Madhe së Ndreut të Sllovës(Dibër) ose e familjes e cila njihet nga këto anë si nji prej atyre fisve të cilat bënin pjesë në "Kuvendin e burrave" të thirrur "Shtatë Malet e Dibrës".  Ndërsa vet babai i tij Islami, është djali i madh i Cen Elez - Ndreu. 



   Miqësia mes dy familjeve të mëdha thuhet se lidh në luftën e Kolosianit. Në zonën e Trojakut, lidhi besën Spahia i Lumës me Ndreun e Dibërs, për t'u bërë edhe miq. Madje dy fiset duke bërë këtë miqsi me Xhaferr Spahiun vellanë e patriotit të madh, një ndër mësueseve të parë të gjuhës shqipe në Kosovë, Islam Spahisë së Lumës korofeut të Lumës, patriotit intelektual, i cili hapi edhe shkollat e para shqipe, në zonën e Lumës e të Prizerenit, dy familjet më në zë të këtyre anëve, i dhanë më shumë shtytje bashkimit të shqiptarëve nga këto anë në luftën kundra okupatorit e komunizmit.



    Hiqmeti, si fëmija i parë e kësaj dere(Islam Ndreut), kur i ati i tij ishte në detyre në atë kohë, dhe ishte i  punësuar, si zyrtar i qeverisë së at'hershme në zonën e Zerqanit të rrethit të Dibërs, do të merrte edhe edukimin e tij të parë në shkollat e kësaj zone, e cila njihet për një nivel të lart arsimore në këto anë.







  Sikurse, edhe vetë i ati i Hyqmetit - Islam Ndreu, një intelektual dhe paritot i madh, pasi kreu shkollën fillore, dhe 8- vjeçare u regjistrua dhe përfundojë edhe shkolën e Fulcit në Golem - Kavajë. Pasi përtfundojë shkollën ai shkoi me shërbim si prefekt i Ulqinit. Kohë, kjo ku vetë Hiqmeti at'here i vogël kreu shkollën 8-vjeçare atje, pra në Ulqin. Bëhet fjalë për periudhën 1928 -1936. 







  Në librin me kujtime të Fulcit, përmendet disa herë edhe familja e Cen Elezit. Si një ndër familjet e para dhe të vetëmet në atë kohë që me forcat dhe diturinë e tyre, kishte futur elektrikfikimin në të gjitha shtëpit e fisit. Kjo gjë i bëri përshtypje të madhe në atë kohë , edhe drejtorit amerikan të shkollës që mbante emrin e tij Harry Fulc, i cili kishte shkuar deri në Sllovën e thellë, si mik i familjes Ndreu, nga një fshat i thell malor ky i Dibrës i dalluar për qëndrësn dhe luftën kundra hordhive turke dhe shovinistëve sërb në këto anë.







      Kështu që, në vitin 1942 Hiqmeti regjistrohet në shkollën e "Mesme të Tiranës", deria sa e përfundojë atë dhe në vend të "deftesës", studenti i shkëlqyer dhe me një talent të rallë mori urdhëresën e qeverisë së Hoxhës, për t'u interrnuar në kampet e punës së detyrueshme. E filloi në rrethin e Beratit - Kuçovë, së bashku me qindra familje të tjera patriote nga të gjatha anët e Shqipërisë.



     Në korrik të atij viti si shumë i ri që ishte, e liruan dhe ai kthehet në Sllovë në të njëjtën kohë që pjesa më e madhe e familjes së tij qëndronte ende në llogoret e interrnimit e burgjet e presekutimit komunist, në Tepelenë, Porto Palermo, Fabrika e Tullave, kampi i Maliqit, kampi i Radostinës, kapi ikriporës së Vlorës e tjerë. Me të mbushur moshën e dërgojnë të shërbejë në një repart pune në ushtrinë shqiptare. Lirohet nga ushtria pasi kreu atë me pune dhe kujdes për të mos rënë viktim dhe internohet përsëri. Por, kësaj rradhe në një kamp tjerë të punës së detyrueshme - në kampin e e fshatit Llakatundë - zonat e thella të lumit të Vlorës.





 Hiqmet Ndreu arratisja e tij nga Shqipëria dhe vendoseja me banim të përhershëm në Australi 





   Në vitin 1952 së bashku me dy kushërinjët e tij Faik e Nazmi Ndreu, arriti në saj të aftësive të tija të arratiset. Si fillim doli në ish- Jugosllavi ku menjëher u arrestua dhe u dërguan në burgun e Gerovës në Kroaci. Deri sa më 1956 emigroi nga Ish Jugosllavia për në perndim në Itali. 





   Për këtë në librin e tij publicistik me titull "Një thirrje Mëmedhut" në parathënjen e tij shkruhet , se "Çfarë ka ndjerë vallë djaloshi 18 vjeçar, nipi i Elez Isufit, tek kapërcente kufirin shqiptar në vjeshtën e largët të vitit 1952? Brengë të pashoqe, acar që thua do t'i nginte shpirtin dhe gjithsesi keqardhje. Keqardhje për legjendën e nëpërkembur të fisit, për kullat e djegura të Sllovës nga serbi, gjermani italiani, për diktaturën hoxhiste që do të ndiqte hap pas hapi edhe jetët e sapoçeluar të shqiptarëve pas luftës vëllavrarëse ideologjike. 



  (Për nga mënyra se si kjo diktaturë i përndoqi shqiptarët që besuan dhe luftuan për lirinë në të gjitha dimensionet e saj, do të ndjehej latant edhe vetë mekanizmi i lashtë kristian i torturës i simbolizuar në rrathët e ferrit). Gjithësesi brenda kësaj keqardheje, kanë regetirë kurdoherë thengjitë e shpresës për ardhmërinë e kombit. Ata nuk u shuan anjëhëherë nën ritmin e një zemre që rrahu nën një qiell të paanë shprese. Fjala e tij, zëri i dridhëshëm përtej oqeantin deri në Australinë e largët dëshmojnë përë këtë.



   I frymëzuar gjithë jetën e tij nga patriotët e mëdhenjë prindërit e tij Elez Isufi - Ndreu, Suf Xhelili - Ndreu  dhe Cen Elezi - Ndreu, të cilët qenë edhe udhërrëfyesit e bindjeve të tija patriotike, gjatë gjithë jetës, fillojë të merrej në kampet e emigrantëve në Itali me veprimtari atdhetare e patriotike, duke u lidhur me patriotët e tjerë në atë kohë, të cilët qëndronin në këto kampe pasi ishin arratisur me ardhjen e mortajës komuniste në Shqipëri.



    Në vitin 1957 nga Italia, për arsye vetjake zgjodhi Australinë e largët, për të emigruar. Ku edhe atje si veprimtar dhe njeri shumë aktivë sidomos për çështjen kombëtare, u lidhë me grupet shqiptare patriotike e anti -komuniste atje dhe nisën vprimtarinë e tyre me idenë e bashkimit të të gjithë trojeve shqiptare nën një flamur, çlirimin e shqiptarëve nga mortaja komuniste, demokratizmin e Shqipërisë, dhe për të drejat e liritë e shqiptarve në trojet etnike . Pra, për Hiqmetin vemprimtari dhe aktiviteti tij kishte vetëm një Shqipëri dhe një çështje shqiptare, si në Shqipëri, Kosovë e Çamëri dhe viset e tjera të okupuara nga sërbët. Ai u dallua në Australi, komunitetin shqiptarë atje, si një ndër udhëheqësit e demostratave, për lirinë e të drejtat e shiqptarëve, të mohuara dhë shkelura brabarisht  në Maqedoni, Mal të Zi, Preshevë, Bujanovc, Medvegje e Çamëri. Për 18 vjet punojë në radion A3 të Melburnit dhe u marë me shkrime publicitike.





   Hiqmet Ndreu, vdiq javën e kaluar në një nga spitalet publike të Melburnit- Australi më 14 korrik.2008, datë kjo që përkon edhe me vdekjen e të jatit të tij Islam Ndreu 20 vjet më parë në kampin e të interrnuarve në Llakatund të Vlorës. La pas vetes një fëmijë e cila e kudes deri në ditën e vdekjes.





Shtypi i Shqipërisë për Hyqmet Ndreun 





   Hyqmet Ndreu lindi në vitin 1928. Ai është djali i parë nga nga fëmijët e Islam dhe Hyrie Ndreut. Rrjedhë nga geni i fisit të  Cen Elezit, të birit të Elez Isufit nga Sllova e Dibrës, i cili edhe gjatë periudhës së regjimit komunist, është njohur dhe vlerësuar si një nga patriotët më të mëdhenj përkrah Bajram Currit. Duke qenë se Cen Elezi ishte një nga nacionalistët dhe antikomunistët më të njohur në të gjithë Veriun e Shqipërisë, në marsin e vitit 1946, regjimi komunist e shpalli atë armik. 



   Nisur nga kjo dhe për ti shpëtuar arrestimit nga Brigadat e Ndjekjes, Cen Elezi u largua nga shtëpitë e tij në Sllovë të Dibrës, dhe qëndroi i mbajtur nën mbrotje nga familjet më dha të Dibrës në male së bashku me disa nga vëllezërit dhe djemtë e tij. Pasi qëndroi për disa kohë në arrati, në vitin 1952 së bashku me dy kushërinjët Faikun dhe Nazmiun u arratis nga Shqipëria dhe doli në ish Jugosllavin, e cila sot nuk egsiton më. 



 Që nga viti 1946, kur Cen Elezi doli në mal në arrati, regjimi komunist i Tiranës ia internoi familjen, me gra dhe fëmijë, në fillim në Kalanë e Beratit, më pas ën Porto Palermo, Tepelenë e kriporen e Vlorës. Një nga ata fëmijë që u internuan në atë kohë në Berat, ishte dhe nipi i Cen Elezit, Hyqmeti, i cili në atë kohë nuk ishte më shumë se një djalë sa po "kishte çeluar" sytë.   



   Hiqmeti rrjedh nga fisi Ndreu i Sllovës, i cili është një nga fiset më të njohura jo vetëm të Qarkut të Dibrës, por edhe në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Babai i Hiqmetit, është quajtur Islam Ndreu i një gjaku e i një dere me patriotin e madh Cen Elezi Ndreu, nacionalistit e anti komunistit që pasi u përndoq në mënyrën më barbare nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës, u arratis në ish- Jugosllavi me disa nga djemtë e tij ku dhe vdiq në burgun e Shkupit nga torturat e sllavokomunistët titistë në vitin 1949(shënim: këtu së bashku me rreth 20 burra të tjerë, trima e patriot, anti kominusta janë vraë edhe dy xhaxhallarët e mij Ferit dhe Rushit Sina). 



   Trungu i familjes së Hiqmet Ndreut, përveç të jatit Islamit, e gjyshit Cen Elezit, vazhdon edhe më tej me stërgjyshin e tij Elez Isufin, i cili është tepër i njohur jo vetëm në të gjithë Shqipërinë, por dhe në historinë e Ballkanit. Pas Elez Isufit - Ndreu, Suf Xhelilit - Ndreu e Cen Elezit- Ndreu, të cilët lanë emër të madh në historinë e Shqipërisë, gjatë viteve të pushtimit fashist të Shqipërisë, nga trungu i fisit Ndreu dolën edhe burra të tjerë jo më pak të njohur që e vazhduan më tej traditën patriotike të asaj familje. 



  Ndër ata ishin Dali Ndreu dhe Esat Ndreu, të cilët me gradat e Gjeneralit e Kolonelit drejtuan formacionet e mëdha partizane gjatë Luftës Antifashiste. Por i gjithë ai kontribut i madh që dhanë për Shqipërinë burrat e kësaj familje, u fshi menjëherë fill mbas mbarimit të Luftës nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës, i cili i ndoqi dhe i persekutoi në mënyrën më barbare pinjollët e atij fisi, duke filluar nga Cen Elezi, Daliu e Esati e me rradhë Xhelal Ndreun, Mehdi Ndreun, Xhetan Ndreun, Mersin Ndreun, Gani Ndreun, Selman Ndreun, Tafil Ndreun, Riza Ndreun, Isa Ndreun e deri tek brezi i Hiqmet Ndreut, që për t'i shpëtuar hakmarrjes komuniste morën rrugët e mërgimit duke u arratisur nga Shqipëria. 



    Si rezultat i atij genocidi të pashembullt që ndoqi regjimi komunist i Hoxhës ndaj kësaj familje, 6 burra u varanë apo u pushkatuan, 20 të tjerë u dënuan me mbi dhjetë vjet burg, 12 djem u arratisën nga Shqipëria për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjeve dhe 55 familje të tjera nga trungu i Ndreve u dërguan nëpër kampet e internimit ku vuajtën nga viti 1946 deri në 1991-in. Një nga ata djem të këtij fisi të njohur që për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjeve të egra të sllavo-komunistëve u arratis nga Shqipëria, ishte dhe Hiqmeti i cili pas shumë peripecive u vendos në Australi, ku për njëzet e dy vjet me rradhë drejtoi një program në gjuhën shqipe të titulluar "Zëri i shqiptarëve të lirë". 












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get fantasy football with free live scoring. Sign up for FanHouse Fantasy

----------


## CEZARND

Fitimtari
Riza Lahi
Mora vesh për humbjen e të ndjerit Hiqmet Ndreu, një burr shumë i ndershëm, korrekt dhe dinjitoz, të cilin kam patur rast ta takoj në Tiranë, madje edhe ta intervistoj për gazetën “Rilindja”, kur botohej në Tiranë; shkrim, të cilin nuk e gjej dot. 

Ky përfaqëues real i së djathtës shqiptare, karakterizohej nga një dashuri , dhimbje dhe dhënnie me shpirt pas cdo lloj arritjeje në tokën e të parëve të tij. Të këtillë idealistë të së djathtës shqiptare , s i i ndjeri Hiqmet apo i ndjerin tjetër Abaz Ermenji, më ka takuar rrallë të intervistoj në Tiranë; në atdhe, të cilin nuk kam patur forcë dot ta lë asnjëherë, sikurse shumë emigrantë të tjerë që, në këtë pikë, janë shumë më të fortë se sa unë. 

Me këtë rast , po jap për botim një poezi që ia kam pas kushtuar të ndjerit – nuk e di në i ka pas rënë në dorë apo jo, por unë e kam të përfshirë në vëllimin tim me poezi , tregime dhe shqipërime titulluar “Kosova, e fejuara ime” I qoftë i lehtë dheu ku prehet.

FITIMTARI

Gazetarit Hiqmet Ndreu – Australi

“Mbylljani, pra, gojën
O t’ia mbyll me zjarr
Larg “Radio Merlburnit”
Gëbelsi shqiptar!”
Cirret UDB ja
Dhe mbi Hiqmet Ndreun
Sulet si rrufeja!
“Zoti direktor!
O rreptë ndëshko
O do kemi punë!”
Pan Heleniko.
Dhe si gjarpëri hidhet…
Por Ndreut të Dibrës
Qerpiku s’i dridhet!
“More, sa t’paguajnë?
Kjo…s’do kallauz
Sa milionë, fol!?”
Ndreu e përbuz:
“Ti s’e njeh Atdheun
ti njeh vec dollarë
Nuk e njeh Shqipërinë
As i njeh shqiptarët!”
Dhe vetullat ngrë
Hiqmet Ndreu idhnak:
“Për Shqipërinë time
këtë cast jap gjak!”
Krimet u shpalos
Grekërve e serbëve
Si me motroloz
Edhe bucet shqip
E s’i tutet frikës
Hiqmet Ndreu i Dibrës…


Nga vëllimi “Kosovë, e fejuara ime”

----------

